# 18 acres - 5Bd/3Ba - Amanda, Ohio



## gypsymama (Feb 22, 2006)

3 pasture areas, spring, pond, streams, ravines, 6 acres of woods. It is a beautiful property with friendly neighbors, good schools. There are no zoning restrictions. There is fencing on one side and the across the back. 

The house was built in 1975, five bedrooms and two full baths on second floor, first floor has a bath with shower, toilet and sink, large kitchen with a double oven, garbage disposal and space for small table and chairs. There is a formal dining room (approx. 12x12), living room (apprx. 14x21), family room has a wood burning insert (apprx. 23x25). Master bedroom has a walkin closet. There is a two car attached garage, basement has washer/dryer hookups. Heated with oil.

We downsized and will rent it if we find the right people, but really need to sell it.

Asking $225,000. or $1,200 for rent on a month to month basis. PM me for questions.





View attachment 23361


View attachment 23362


View attachment 23363


View attachment 23364


----------



## gypsymama (Feb 22, 2006)

More pictures


----------



## gypsymama (Feb 22, 2006)

View attachment 24108


View attachment 24109


View attachment 24110


----------



## gypsymama (Feb 22, 2006)

Bump:sing:


----------



## windycitygirl (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm really interested in possibly renting your place. Please contact me. We are a family with 4 boys. Our oldest just had my 1st grandson, and we would like to have a serene area to raise our family.
We do eventually want to buy, so there could be the possibility of rent to own, if it turns out to be exactly what we want.


Looking for Farm with home to rent....or rent to own
Plz contact me if you have knowledge of a place for my family & I at [email protected]


----------

